# What is your Holy Grail Mac blush?



## javadoo (Mar 17, 2015)

So far I would have to say mine is Breezy.
  But I love all of my MAC blushes. 
  I'm just branching out into the Mineralizee blushes now...I recently picked up Petal Power and Lovejoy.
  Thinking about getting Love Thing soon....anyone have it and love/hate it?


----------



## jennnzy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hands down Well Dressed because I'm really fair and it's just a little pop on my cheeks. I don't have a problem overdoing it like some others so its best for daily.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 18, 2015)

Sweet as Cocoa!!!!


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 27, 2015)

Dainty for me


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 27, 2015)

Mac BGGG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  LE


----------



## lovea (Mar 28, 2015)

Stunner for me! Really hoping they repromote that soon


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Mar 31, 2015)

Melba and Harmony both!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 1, 2015)

Damn this is difficult.

  If I have to choose just one I'd go with Legendary.


----------



## javadoo (Apr 1, 2015)

I feel like mine changes every day...today it's Sweet Sentiment, yesterday was Springsheen, tomorrow could be Dollymix.


----------



## liba (Apr 9, 2015)

If I could only pick one, I think I'd go for At Dusk or maybe Pleasure Model. I really like the Extra Dimension blush formula.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 10, 2015)

Just one  Hard  Modern mandarin  Ripe peach runner up


----------



## geeko (Apr 14, 2015)

too many favourties to choose one :X


----------



## Jest and Smut (Apr 18, 2015)

Mocha!


----------



## TheAlice (Apr 20, 2015)

Azalea Blossom for me


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

Peachtwist does wonders for me chile. I look GOOD as ever when I wear it lololol


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2015)

At the moment ( and even all the time ) : a Mineralize one. I often wear Rosy Outlook but I love, love my Mineralize blushes.




Petal Power, Azalea in the afternoon, Just a Wisp, Modest blush and Sweet Sentiment; I have only 5 Mineralize blushes, they are my HG blushes esp when my skin is uneven and when I am tired, it gives such a healthy glow.
  I have other HG blushes my Chanel ones. Discrétion, Pink Explosion, Frivole, Rose Initial or Narcisse, whatever but a JC blush !
  And my Benefit ones esp. Dallas, Hervana, Bella Bamba ( discontinued here WHY did they discontinue such a great blush )
  If I had to choose one HG blush, well that's impossible lol


----------



## lipstick007 (May 14, 2015)

At the moment Hibiscus Kiss


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2015)

This is hard and I'm going to cheat!

  For Day: Pinch Me

  For Night: Love Rush


----------



## pandorablack (May 15, 2015)

That's an easy one for me to answer. I like MAC cream blush in Posey.

It's pretty much the only blush I use. It goes with everything!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Warm Soul.


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Shy Angel


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 6, 2015)

Pink Cult


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a NC 45 / 50 and I love Format. It gives me color when my olive undertones are too prominent and I can use it to transition between bronzer and blush. It's the one blush I've ever hit pan on or repurchased from MAC over and over. I think I'll use it tomorrow


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

My holy grail Mac blush is definitely MELBA! I'm a NC25 and it really compliments me


----------



## leonah (Sep 16, 2015)

my HG is harmony for life! second is cubic but I also love all my other MAC blushes


----------



## marshmallowskin (Sep 18, 2015)

Mine is Mocha


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Sep 18, 2015)

Peony Petal with Full of Joy


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 22, 2015)

Ladyblush from the newer Cremeblend Blush formula. Wish they'd release more shades.


----------



## wuehlus (Sep 23, 2015)

Dainty it is.


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Well dressed.


----------



## Erica53094 (Dec 27, 2015)

After finally trying them,  I'd say Peachykeen and Springsheen are becoming HG.


----------



## Erica53094 (Dec 27, 2015)

Great blush!


----------



## AnitaK (Dec 28, 2015)

I absolutely love MAC blushes. My holy grail blushes though will have to be Margin and Sweet Sentiment (LE). They are the blushes I reach for daily for work.


----------



## CCKK (Dec 30, 2015)

Glad to have found this thread. I just got into Mac blushes and need advice. I am olive toned with NC 35 and just bought Blunt, Melba, and Burnt Pepper. In the next couple days I am going to complete the blush palette but am lost on what three I need to choose. I asked a MAC associate today and she showed me all the popular ones but I want blushes that are best for me. Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## AnitaK (Dec 31, 2015)

CCKK said:


> Glad to have found this thread. I just got into Mac blushes and need advice. I am olive toned with NC 35 and just bought Blunt, Melba, and Burnt Pepper. In the next couple days I am going to complete the blush palette but am lost on what three I need to choose. I asked a MAC associate today and she showed me all the popular ones but I want blushes that are best for me. Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thank you in advance!



It depends on whether you prefer a matte or shimmery blushes. You definitely need to check out Margin and Sunbasque. They are stunning. And you should probably consider getting at least one pinky colour blush.If you are leaning towards mattes, you can check out: Peaches, Desert Rose, Blushbaby, Pinch Me, Breath of Plum, Cantaloupe and Fleur Power. If you want to get a couple shimmery ones, Dollymix, Plum Foolery, and Style. Eventually, you can also check out Dainty and Warm Soul from the mineralized range. Those don't come in the refill pans but will also be beautiful on your skintone and the formula is easy to work with. Hope this helps....


----------



## MsKb (Jan 2, 2016)

i'd say Fleur Power!


----------



## Jayjayy (Jan 2, 2016)

Raizin for deeper skin! It can work on anybody, really. It's so effortless and goes with everything.


----------



## AnitaK (Jan 2, 2016)

MsKb said:


> i'd say Fleur Power!



Girl...love the makeup in your pic!


----------



## AnitaK (Jan 2, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Raizin for deeper skin! It can work on anybody, really. It's so effortless and goes with everything.



I should check Raizin out one of these days


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't have a issue overdoing it like some others so its best for everyday.


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 6, 2016)

Dainty


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2016)

Fever (for night)
Pinch Me (for day)


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Blushbaby


----------

